# Have diabetes but medical is finalized



## Pankaj_09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dear All.

I have diabetes last 5 years and I take Insulin regularly. Fortunately my medical test doesn’t found me any diabetes and my medical is finalized successfully. Now I want to know after go to Australia it will create any problem for any health insurance or Medicare if they found I have diabetes last 5 years but it was not declared with migration medical checkup? Can I take my Insulin and medicine with me when I first time go to Australia? Please reply me. Its very important for me to know.

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Pankaj,

Are you saying that the medical didn't find that you have diabetes and that you didn't mention it? 

What happens if they find out afterwards? 

For medical insurance in Australia you MUST declare known conditions otherwise you will not be covered - it's the same as most places. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Pankaj_09 (Dec 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> Are you saying that the medical didn't find that you have diabetes and that you didn't mention it?
> 
> ...


Yes at the time of medical test I was not mention that I have diabetes and even at that time they didnt found blood suger in me though it is true that i have diabetes. Medical is finalized now.

I just want to know it will effect in future ? Or any chance I will ask again by helth insurance or Medicare why and how I passed medical with diabetes ?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know whether they would ask how you got through the medical but when you take out health insurance you are usually asked for any existing conditions and that would include diabetes. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Diabetes is not a serious disease and it won't spread.............so, there is no wonder in getting medicals finalized and moreover when u did the medicals, u would have taken morning breakfast....actually to determine diabetes ppl should go with empty stomach....so basically in medicals they don't test diabetes, even if u have declared it before medicals, it wouldn't create any problem for ur visa.........

But regarding medical insurance after landing in Australia.... it is better to enquire some insurance company before declaring it, but in my opinion it won't create any problem for insurance also....


----------



## Pankaj_09 (Dec 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Diabetes is not a serious disease and it won't spread.............so, there is no wonder in getting medicals finalized and moreover when u did the medicals, u would have taken morning breakfast....actually to determine diabetes ppl should go with empty stomach....so basically in medicals they don't test diabetes, even if u have declared it before medicals, it wouldn't create any problem for ur visa.........
> 
> But regarding medical insurance after landing in Australia.... it is better to enquire some insurance company before declaring it, but in my opinion it won't create any problem for insurance also....


Dear rangola1,

Thank you very much for better understanding my question and also the the favorable answer which help me a lot.

Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## mashaikh (May 27, 2014)

Pankaj_09 said:


> Dear rangola1,
> 
> Thank you very much for better understanding my question and also the the favorable answer which help me a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi Pankaj,

I have got a medical call for aussi immigration, but i also have type 2 diabetes for last 1 year. My HBA1C comes around 6.1 to 6.4, but in the urine test it doesnt appear. Should i mention it in the medical examination?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You want us to advise you to commit visa fraud? 

If you want to be a fool go right ahead, we are not fools hence wouldn't advise committing a criminal act that could risk your whole future for something so minor as diabetes.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> You want us to advise you to commit visa fraud?
> 
> If you want to be a fool go right ahead, we are not fools hence wouldn't advise committing a criminal act that could risk your whole future for something so minor as diabetes.


I swear I saw this coming from you . You are favourite my moral science teacher


----------



## nero250 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am 40 and type 2 diabetics but in control. Not sure whether declaring that and finding my elevated HbA1C in the test will reject my application. Any solid info or experience anyone can share?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Refer to the Panel Doctors Instructions (p. 46): 



> *A-Grade: *If _stable with no evidence of end-organ damage_.
> *B-Grade:* _End-organ complications_ known or suspected, especially _renal impairment_.
> Provide relevant investigation results. Specialist report not required unless requested.


Declare it. As long as you have no end-organ complications you should be fine.

Edited to add (to answer your question in another thread): Hypercholesterolemia is also considered an "insignificant medical condition" (see p. 48).


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mashaikh said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I have got a medical call for aussi immigration, but i also have type 2 diabetes for last 1 year. My HBA1C comes around 6.1 to 6.4, but in the urine test it doesnt appear. Should i mention it in the medical examination?





nero250 said:


> I am 40 and type 2 diabetics but in control. Not sure whether declaring that and finding my elevated HbA1C in the test will reject my application. Any solid info or experience anyone can share?


 The poster above who was considering hiding the condition actually declared it and now has their visa if you check out their profile and previous posts.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

_shel said:


> The poster above who was considering hiding the condition actually declared it and now has their visa if you check out their profile and previous posts.


Agree shell! I'm puzzled why people hesitate to address issues rather than avoid it altogether!

My medicals are due and I'm going to look into doctor's eye and tell him/her I've been smoking for more than 10 years! So what?!!  . If you dont like it now, you're not going to like it later either! So now is the time!

BTW, i quit last year for a totally unrelated motive ;-)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I wish I could stop smoking  but that was the least of my worries with medicals. Many long term posters will remember I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, will take medication for life. Whilst I waited a little more than others whilst they pondered over my medical history I got my visa just fine. 

They only care about 2 things, Australian public health so communicable diseases TB, HIV etc and significant costs to the country. So illness or disability that would cost lots for medication, health care, welfare payments if you cant work, specialist schooling and community care and nursing. If you dont need all that and are not likely to within 5 years (they only look at 5 years because you could become a citizen after 5 years and then costs are not relevant) then dont fret.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

_shel said:


> Oh I wish I could stop smoking  but that was the least of my worries with medicals. Many long term posters will remember I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, will take medication for life. Whilst I waited a little more than others whilst they pondered over my medical history I got my visa just fine.
> 
> They only care about 2 things, Australian public health so communicable diseases TB, HIV etc and significant costs to the country. So illness or disability that would cost lots for medication, health care, welfare payments if you cant work, specialist schooling and community care and nursing. If you dont need all that and are not likely to within 5 years (they only look at 5 years because you could become a citizen after 5 years and then costs are not relevant) then dont fret.


I'm sorry to hear about that. I know someone personally who has this condition, and whats really sad is that not enough funding is going into research relatively when compared to other illnesses. We talk of going to mars but unfortunately we cant even determine what causes epilepsy in MORE THAN half the cases! That's staggering!!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> You want us to advise you to commit visa fraud?
> 
> If you want to be a fool go right ahead, we are not fools hence wouldn't advise committing a criminal act that could risk your whole future for something so minor as diabetes.




I love your style ma'am. You shoot the bullet in the head :smash:  instead of injuring legs or arms... keep it up...:thumb:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> Oh I wish I could stop smoking  but that was the least of my worries with medicals. Many long term posters will remember I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, will take medication for life. Whilst I waited a little more than others whilst they pondered over my medical history I got my visa just fine. They only care about 2 things, Australian public health so communicable diseases TB, HIV etc and significant costs to the country. So illness or disability that would cost lots for medication, health care, welfare payments if you cant work, specialist schooling and community care and nursing. If you dont need all that and are not likely to within 5 years (they only look at 5 years because you could become a citizen after 5 years and then costs are not relevant) then dont fret.


The issue with HIV is not that it's communicable (in fact it's rather difficult to get unless you engage in specific activities), it's that the cost of care for an HIV positive individual is higher than their thresholds. HIV positive individuals on tourist visas are able to travel to Australia without any problems since they are not eligible for treatment under Medicare.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

My experience regarding Aus. Medical test as follows

I and My Wife both are Diabetic and at the time of Test, we clearly told Doctor that we are taking medicines for Diabetes.
He only requested for HBA1C as additional test.
Mine score on HBA1C was 7.4 and Wife was at 7.2 during medical exam

we got cleared immediately.

so, its simple. just don't hide. tell the truth. diabetes or any such diese will not precent you from clearing your meds.

they are mainly concerned about cancer / aids / TB like diseases.

only, if your HBA1C is found above 8.1 than they will refer your case and will give you time of 4 months to show improvement in it.

just cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Please some help with the information of insulin cost in Australia and how medicare help in reducing the cost of Insulin as i'm completely insulin dependent type 1 diabetic.

I use LANTUS want to know if this brand is available in Oz and how much one vial/pen cost


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pankaj_09 said:


> Yes at the time of medical test I was not mention that I have diabetes and even at that time they didnt found blood suger in me though it is true that i have diabetes. Medical is finalized now.
> 
> I just want to know it will effect in future ? Or any chance I will ask again by helth insurance or Medicare why and how I passed medical with diabetes ?


If it is clear it is clear. You are getting medicare with your PR no matter you pay out for that from your salary but they will take care of you. The only thing you should worry about is if they support you for insulin which I think they do. If the medical officer which they appointed couldn't detect it its not your fault.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

prseeker said:


> I swear I saw this coming from you . You are favourite my moral science teacher


Good one :eyebrows:


----------



## fy2016 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi my Mother was diagnosed with high BP and diabetes with sugar in urine 3+. So the doctor doing Aussie PR medical school requested for additional test for serum creatinine. Pls advise would thus have any affect on our medical school approvals.

I am very worried as we have already invested so much time and money into visa process.
Plus my mom is dependent on me.


----------

